

Time: 50 Best Websites of 2010 - charlief
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2012721_2012728,00.html

======
vital101
Full List:
[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29569,2012721,00.html)

------
cstuder
Isn't that a little premature? There are still 129 days left in 2010.

~~~
charlief
Last year's was posted on August 24th.
[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1918031_1918016,00.html)
Last year's decision probably had some influence on when to post this year's.
I wonder how meticulous the time editors are in consistency vs revising to
what makes sense

------
chunkyslink
I have to say I find that time.com site pretty awful to use. It is difficult
to know where to look, where the main page content is and how to navigate
around.

Very messy !

------
jsm386
So foursquare was one of 'The 50 Worst Inventions' ever?
[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1991915_1991909_1991739,00.html)

But gowalla is one of the '50 Best Websites of 2010'
[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2012721_2012915_2012909,00.html)

With that context, this is just great: _Foursquare may be getting all the
attention, but Gowalla - its scrappy Austin competitor - is more fun._

